# 50lbs bag of salt covers HOW MUCH?



## KYFF205

How much will a 50 lbs bag of salt cover? some say 1700sqft some say 2300sqft?


----------



## Rc2505

If 800 pounds covers 1 acre, then a 50 pound bag should cover close to 2700 square feet. I personally figure my bids at 2500 square feet per bag for light snow or ice. For heavier ice I adjust to about 1500 square feet with traffic, and 1000 square feet without traffic.


----------



## Runner

That's about right. You can figure about 20#/M of bagged salt for most saltings.


----------

